# Flashback: Here's what Boston looked like in the Blizzard of 1978



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Flashback: Here's what Boston looked like in the Blizzard of 1978


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

My Mother would tell me stories about the blizzard of 78’. Said she just barely made it home from working in Boston and everyone behind her got stuck on the highway, leaving their cars there for days after. She said was like being on another planet, no cars, just snowmobiles and poeple walking. I like a good Blizzard every now and again, the anticipation is more fun than the aftermath though.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Danusmc0321 said:


> My Mother would tell me stories about the blizzard of 78'. Said she just barely made it home from working in Boston and everyone behind her got stuck on the highway, leaving their cars there for days after. She said was like being on another planet, no cars, just snowmobiles and poeple walking. I like a good Blizzard every now and again, the anticipation is more fun than the aftermath though.


I was a couple weeks shy of my 15th birthday. Jesus, I guess I'm getting old.

My mother, aunt and neighbor all claim they were the "last ones" down 95 in Canton. It's part,of the lore


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Crazy Otto said:


> I was a couple weeks shy of my 15th birthday. Jesus, I guess I'm getting old.


Me too! I was 16 and in high school. I have vivid memories of using our toboggan to shuffle groceries home from Purity Supreme and Angelo's. (Remember them?) We didn't have school for two weeks.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

I was 8 and it was SOOOOOOO much snow. my brothers were jumping off the garage the snow was so high.
Every car back then was rear wheel drive.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I was just seventeen, you know what I mean........Seriously, My big brother was a Teamster oil truck delivery man (Hero)
I got $7.00 an hour to help him pull the hose on deliveries. I felt special driving in his 73 F-250 with him past the troopers and BPD when the roads were shut down and only National Guard, Cops, Medical, and energy/utility people were allowed into Boston or on the roads at all. We spent days backing up streets all over hills in Boston with neighbors shoveling out elderly folks so my brother could deliver to them. Man did we EAT good food from all those people. It was like a party!
You folks under 45 have NEVER seen anything like it.........Believe me. It was in the heady pre-fuck SSPO years!!!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

We had to toss a shovel out the window so my father could shovel his way into the house. I remember walking everywhere. It was so strange to be walking on main streets and not seeing a single car.


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

I was really young, .I remember it snowed, the forecast was wrong, and school was cancelled.....

Oh.wait.... that was last week....


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

I was pumping gas as a teenager... but our service station gassed up the town contract ambulances, as well as towed for the PD, so we had to stay open. I got dropped off by a 4WD wrecker at the end of one shift.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

LA Copper said:


> Me too! I was 16 and in high school. I have vivid memories of using our toboggan to shuffle groceries home from Purity Supreme and Angelo's. (Remember them?) We didn't have school for two weeks.


We shopped at the local A&P. Trivia: Anyone know what A&P stood for? 
Not much snow where I was. But I shoveled a boatload of sand.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

If I recall A&P = Atlantic pacific?....I'm to tired to google. If I'm wrong, i'm.wrong.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

LA Copper said:


> Me too! I was 16 and in high school. I have vivid memories of using our toboggan to shuffle groceries home from Purity Supreme and Angelo's. (Remember them?) We didn't have school for two weeks.


Angelos had great donoughts on a Sunday mornings with my dad to get them....
Sorry had to reminisce.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I was 15 living in Taunton. Had to shovel snow to keep the driveway clear. 100 foot long driveway.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I worked at a hotel about 1 1/4 mile from my house. We had LOADS of people jamming the place who had abandoned their cars on 128. One desk clerk got a room to himself. He had been put in with the weekday maintenance guy, fulltime weekday houseman and a weary traveler. He was gay; they threw him out. He got a room to himself until he connected with one of the hosts from the restaurant, then they BOTH had a grand time. How we found out is story in itself.
The rest of the housekeeping staff and I went to the restaurant and though I was underage (at that particular moment-the state drinking age changed a few times back then) we all got loaded. It was awesome. My best friend who lived a few houses away, walked to work the next day. I was standing on the roof of the hotel (I shoveled a path to get a birds eye view..hey, I was still drunk from the night before!) and I was THRILLED to see him walking along Granite Street!

Our oil burner at home went out several times but luckily our neighbor next door worked for Boston Gas (which DID exist then) showed my folks how to relight the burner.

And the walk to Purity Supreme was a long one, but some in the neighborhood tried it and made it there and back. Brought a few things for other neighbors.

And let's not forget that, a storm earlier in the week PRECEEDED the Blizzard. I spent the night lounging in my own room that night. I assisted the Night Auditor with a few things, but otherwise, I just didn't feel like driving the 1 1/4 mile home and took advantage of the situation.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Crazy Otto said:


> We shopped at the local A&P. Trivia: Anyone know what A&P stood for?
> Not much snow where I was. But I shoveled a boatload of sand.


Atlantic and Pacific Tea Company.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

USM C-3 said:


> Atlantic and Pacific Tea Company.


Winner winner Chicken dinner!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Since we're kinda on the subject, do you "older guys" remember Zayre's and Caldor?


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

I was 10 when the blizzard of '78 hit, and shoveled more
driveways than my back would care to admit.
I also threw an exorbitant amount of snowballs
at the heavy machine operators who were trying to clear lots, lol.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

What’s a Quahog?


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

LA Copper said:


> Since we're kinda on the subject, do you "older guys" remember Zayre's and Caldor?


Bradlees and Woolworths?


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

CCCSD said:


> What's a Quahog?


Stuffed or steamed? Get them at the Republic.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

LA Copper said:


> Since we're kinda on the subject, do you "older guys" remember Zayre's and Caldor?





Crazy Otto said:


> Bradlees and Woolworths?


Almy's. One of my grandmothers would take me "window shopping" in Salem and the one store we always had to stop in was Almy's. I'm pretty sure it was because they validated parking.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

JM Fields, Lechmere Sales, WT Grants.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Who could forget lechmere


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Spags


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

kdk240 said:


> Who could forget lechmere


We bought a couple of Samsung televisions in the late 90s before they closed that would turn the tube off and back on any time a white flash was played on the screen.


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

The fair


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Oakum yokum said:


> The fair


Then you must remember the Trooper who stood in the middle of Rte 9 in front of the Fair?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Kresge's, Remick's, Valle's...


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Lums


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

This is taking me back... I need a lobster roll.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Rustler Steak House and York Steak House


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Goose said:


> We bought a couple of Samsung televisions in the late 90s before they closed that would turn the tube off and back on any time a white flash was played on the screen.


We got a tv from there when we got married. Within a few months it started to display a big purple spot on the screen, long story short they couldn't fix it and it had to be replaced under warranty. The store manager insisted that we buy their extended warranty even though the manufacturer had set up the exchange. Because we did purchased it, we got free delivery and something like 10% off so we ended up with the warranty for nothing. They had to replace the tv 3 more times under that extended warranty. We lucked out that the manager was such a jerk to us.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Crazy Otto said:


> Lums


We had one in town. Not a bad place, though I was never that impressed. Went maybe twice. 


LA Copper said:


> Rustler Steak House and York Steak House


YORK STEAK HOUSE! One of the best fast food places to ever exist. I'll never forget the staff behind the counter shouting out in French or whatever it was as the orders were placed. As soon as I got my license, I'd visit at least once a month. Then it became Yorx then it died.
Family steak house in Columbus, OH | York Steak House

Next Meet and Greet?!?!


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Crazy Otto said:


> Then you must remember the Trooper who stood in the middle of Rte 9 in front of the Fair?


Trooper Benoit......


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Switching to food ...well. ok.

Big boys.... Worcester / auburn...
Roms in sturbridge....


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Oakum yokum said:


> Trooper Benoit......


Very good.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Oakum yokum said:


> Switching to food ...well. ok.
> 
> Big boys.... Worcester / auburn...
> Roms in sturbridge....


Was it the Colonial in Sturbridge that had the PJ Trooper burger? If you could eat the whole thing you got it free. 
PJ was one of a kind...


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Crazy Otto said:


> Was it the Colonial in Sturbridge that had the PJ Trooper burger? If you could eat the whole thing you got it free P.J was one of a kind...


Well you got me on that..
The colonial ??? Sturbridge???
Never heard of it...


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Truck stop ?? On 84 ???


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

No. It was on Rte 20 where the Cracker Barrel is now. There once was a Trooper who's first initials were PJ. He liked to eat. The Colonial had a burger prepped the way he liked it and it was huge. The word was, if you could eat the whole thing, you got it free. 
Bygone era.


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Crazy Otto said:


> No. It was on Rte 20 where the Cracker Barrel is now. There once was a Trooper who's first initials were PJ. He liked to eat. The Colonial had a burger prepped the way he liked it and it was huge. The word was, if you could eat the whole thing, you got it free.
> Bygone era.


Nope, got me on that one....


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Between l.a. copper and kilv.being reminiscent, now i am just plain hungry!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

kdk240 said:


> Between l.a. copper and kilv.being reminiscent, now i am just plain hungry!


I do that to people. 
Sadly, many just yell, "I WANT TO EAT YOUR LIVER!"
"No need to rush, it's well preserved....pickled, actually."

pickles......aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh....


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Kilvinsky said:


> I do that to people.
> Sadly, many just yell, "I WANT TO EAT YOUR LIVER!"
> "No need to rush, it's well preserved....pickled, actually."
> 
> pickles......aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh....


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Paragon Park!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

With Farva beans..?


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

mpd61 said:


> Paragon Park!


My mother still calls it that when we bring the kids down to see them for the beach Lol...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

CCCSD said:


> With Farva beans..?


Only if there's a little chianti.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Just had a fleeting thought,
Curtis farms anyone?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Kemp's , Gino's , Kelly's


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

HistoryHound said:


> Only if there's a little chianti.


shame, my liver is soaked mostly in Burgundy, but I like your thought process.

Paragon Park was fun, even in it's last days, even with a rather shady crowd hanging there. It was old and falling down since they knew it was only a matter of time before the land was worth more than the park itself.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

kdk240 said:


> Just had a fleeting thought,
> Curtis farms anyone?


In Weymouth Landing, Braintree side, there was a Capitol Supermarket. They disappeared MANY years ago. The Curtis Farms was in South Braintree Square, where CVS is now.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Speaking of Brainee, I keep forgetting to hit Richardis on the way to see my folks.

Thanks 
Kilv.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

kdk240 said:


> Speaking of Brainee, I keep forgetting to hit Richardis on the way to see my folks.
> 
> Thanks
> Kilv.


Great Subs and Pizza, though to be honest, if you stop at Lynwoods in Randolph, you're doing yourself a HUGE favor in the Pizza area. SUPURB! Cash Only.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

All this reminiscing about the past reminded me of the one person that I always wanted to see on tv during a storm. You knew when she came out that school was probably going to be cancelled.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Kilvinsky said:


> Great Subs and Pizza, though to be honest, if you stop at Lynwoods in Randolph, you're doing yourself a HUGE favor in the Pizza area. SUPURB! Cash Only.


They have good pizza I miss the Alumni. But if I'm close to Randolph for pizza. No.offence I'd rather take the ride to Cape cod cafe......


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

HistoryHound said:


> All this reminiscing about the past reminded me of the one person that I always wanted to see on tv during a storm. You knew when she came out that school was probably going to be cancelled.


And who was her weatherman that "predicted" the Blizzard...... Don Kent!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Though they seem to give more credit to Bruce Schwoegler and Ch. 5 gave credit to Harvey Leonard. I guess EVERYONE predicted it. So why was it such a surprise if every weatherman on TV said it was going to happen?

Wait, those who got it wrong have been forgotten.


----------

